# New Cypripedium book



## Hakone (Nov 30, 2012)

HARDY CYPRIPEDIUM: Species, hybrids and cultivation.

http://www.kewbooks.com/asps/ShowDetails.asp?id=1003


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation. It's on my Xmas list. (Happy it's in english, was worried that it might be in german).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 5, 2012)

Just for fun, I looked this book up on Amazon (USA). The publication date for Amazon says Feb 15, 2013. Maybe it's available a little later in the US? (Also the price is $74)


----------



## monocotman (Dec 29, 2012)

Kew books web site now state that the publication date for the UK is now the end of December 2012.
Fingers crossed!
David


----------



## monocotman (Jan 12, 2013)

*new cyp book*

My copy arrived today.
It seems to be a semi-coffee table book with superb photos.
Each species has a double page spread with at least half a dozen pictures, usually from the wild, showing some of the variation in the flowers.
The ones of tibeticum forms are stunning.
There is a small section near the end on hybrids and also on culture including in pots.
Regards,
David


----------

